# Hedgehog's injured tail :(



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my girl about a week ago from a breeder. When I first got her, she seemed fine, and the breeder told me her tail had been bitten by the hedgehog's mother, so that is why it was red around the tip. I didn't think much of it then because it didn't look too bad and I was really excited about getting my girl. But now it is swollen and looks weird. It has pieces of bedding stuck to it, and I have been cleaning the area every time I get her out. It also bleeds on occasion, and I think my hedgehog keeps aggravating it by scratching it. I know I should take her to a vet, but I do not have a car, and I am a struggling college student. What should I do??? I feel so bad for my baby girl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Its probably infected from the bite I know you said you have trouble with transport and finances but a hedgehog can get expensive on vet visits, I would find a ride surely someone can help you out she definitely needs a vet in my opinion


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I second the vet recommendation, ASAP. From how bad it looks, it doesn't seem like there's anything you could do for her tail at this point. I would contact the breeder and ask if they can offer any help, since the hedgehog was injured while still in his/her care. Perhaps they could offer a bit of money to help with the vet visit and medical costs. Ask any friend or acquaintance that you can if they can give you a ride. There must be some animal lover you know that would be willing to help, especially if you show them this picture. Where are you located? If you don't know of a good exotics vet that has experience with hedgies near you, maybe someone else might have a recommendation.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG that looks terrible....did you contact your breeder? I would demand a refund to cover the vet expense since she was injured with the breeder and not treated. Your hedgie needs a vet :shock: 

(RANT and wtf is with a breeder sending home an injured hedgie with a student without making sure there were no complications first. Grrrr. Sorry but that is just wrong in many ways)

Hopefully someone here can advise you on how to make her feel more comfortable so she stops bothering at it but that looks like it needs antibiotics pronto.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> I second the vet recommendation, ASAP. From how bad it looks, it doesn't seem like there's anything you could do for her tail at this point. I would contact the breeder and ask if they can offer any help, since the hedgehog was injured while still in his/her care. Perhaps they could offer a bit of money to help with the vet visit and medical costs. Ask any friend or acquaintance that you can if they can give you a ride. There must be some animal lover you know that would be willing to help, especially if you show them this picture. Where are you located? If you don't know of a good exotics vet that has experience with hedgies near you, maybe someone else might have a recommendation.


At the point of infection it looks though any vet may be able to help if they'll see them, a experienced vet would be preferred however looking at that tail again cause I am a sucker for hedgehog's little tails I think any vet should be able to handle an animal bite infection pretty typically.

We have a forum for some vet listings or if you feel comfortable put your general area and someone might be able to help you out on the issue. The actual sites vet listing is pretty outdated but it wouldn't hurt to review that and make some calls.

I agree the breeder sounds a bit questionable most reputable breeders would never let a hedgie go when they are hurt in anyway or just waive it off as nothing


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs a vet immediately. Are you sure that is her tail? It looks like a rectal prolapse to me.


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

Nancy said:


> She needs a vet immediately. Are you sure that is her tail? It looks like a rectal prolapse to me.


I have no clue. She has had normal bowel movements, and seems to be fine except for the weird thing sticking out behind her. I don't see a tail anywhere else so that was my guess.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe it is her tail then but I'd get her to the vet asap.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That thing in the picture does not look like any tail i've ever seen, it looks like it's coming from the rectum.  
Maybe if you share your general location one of our members can rec. a good vet that would work with you on the fees and stuff.


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Maybe it is her tail then but I'd get her to the vet asap.


 Here is a pic of her when I first got her. You can see the injury at the bottom of her tail. It just got really, really, swollen, I guess.


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

LarryT said:


> That thing in the picture does not look like any tail i've ever seen, it looks like it's coming from the rectum.
> Maybe if you share your general location one of our members can rec. a good vet that would work with you on the fees and stuff.


I am in Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If that's the tail it's swollen so bad that you can not even see the anus.  Can you get some pics of the hog on all fours?


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

LarryT said:


> If that's the tail it's swollen so bad that you can not even see the anus.  Can you get some pics of the hog on all fours?


The green is from her self-anointing herself with lettuce earlier today. 
But yeah, the tail looks really bad.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs a vet immediately.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Many vets are willing to work on a payment system, especially in emergencies. She needs to get in quick. I hope things work out. Please update us when you can.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

With an infection that bad there is a good chance she'll go septic without treatment, that's when the infection gets into the bloodstream. If that happens its alot harder to treat and can be fatal, please get her to a vet today.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

maplemaple please check your inbox have sent you a private message.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How long ago was the smaller "tail" image taken? As any was it earlier today, yesterday, a week ago? 

I find it hard to believe that mass is a tail. Can you see her anus at all?

Either way she needs a vet immediately. Even if that is a tail that is very infected it is a raging infection. Our little ones lives are sped up greatly. 

Call your vet, ask for help, ask if they will accept payments. If they won't help you. find someone that will loan you the money.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, OUCH. I feel so bad for your little one. Please report back when you find something out. I'd be giving a call to the breeder if I were you. Perhaps they have a vet you can see and the visit could be charged to their account? That might help with the payment situation.


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

My breeder just emailed me back and she won't help pay for the vet bills because "there was no infection when she arrived at my home, and the bite was caused by her mother." That is a load of b.s. there may not have been an infection present when she got here, but there is no doubt in my mind that is was caused by the wound inflicted from the bite.

It even says on the breeder's website:

"All of our babies come with a *30 day* health guarantee, and a lifetime guarantee against WHS.
If the baby becomes ill due to a major health issue that was present upon arrival, it will be replaced or a partial refund will be given."

I haven't even had her for 30 days! And her injury WAS present upon arrival. Ugh. So frustrating.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

As much as I would really love to speculate about what this is, you definitely need to go to a vet, like, tonight. If I lived nearby, I would take you, but I don't. There will be SOMEBODY who'll take you. It's beyond a matter of pride at this point, so ask anybody with a car that you're friendly with. Please update with what the vet says and share her recovery period with us!
Sorry if that came off as harsh, I didn't mean it to be.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

You need to copy her terms from the web site and send them back to her in an email. Perhaps if she knew you were just looking for assistance with vet care, she may agree, as opposed to you returning the baby. 
I don't know what to say. Any luck getting her in to the vet? This has to be terribly painful for her.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I would love to know who this breeder is, just for future reference. Wow. She obviously does not care about her babies after the sale is over. Not a good way to run a business, or promote the breed either.


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> As much as I would really love to speculate about what this is, you definitely need to go to a vet, like, tonight. If I lived nearby, I would take you, but I don't. There will be SOMEBODY who'll take you. It's beyond a matter of pride at this point, so ask anybody with a car that you're friendly with. Please update with what the vet says and share her recovery period with us!
> Sorry if that came off as harsh, I didn't mean it to be.


Nope not harsh at all. I am frantically trying to find someone who will take me, but no one wants to drive in this hurricane for one, and the only people I know with cars live 45 minutes away. 
My little one seems to be doing alright, regardless. She is still eating, drinking, stools are normal, she is still active, etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this breeder a member of the HBA (Hedgehog Breeders Alliance). If so, email them and file a complaint against the breeder.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

maplemaple said:


> Nope not harsh at all. I am frantically trying to find someone who will take me, but no one wants to drive in this hurricane for one, and the only people I know with cars live 45 minutes away.
> My little one seems to be doing alright, regardless. She is still eating, drinking, stools are normal, she is still active, etc.


What about taking a cab to a vet? I don't think anyone here wants to make you feel bad but that infection looks really bad, life-threateningly bad.

Hedgehogs are prey animals and they will conceal illness until they get to the point where they just can't anymore.

If you really can't get her seen tonight, I think soaking her tail in a warm bath (but still comfortable, not hot) might encourage the abcess to drain. Don't try to drain it yourself, but if you can get it to open up in the water, dab it with a paper towel until no more pus is coming out, and then cover the wound with neosporin (not neosporin plus).


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank-you all so much for the advice. I will make sure to tell everyone I know NOT to buy from the breeder I did. I will take her to the vet ASAP and let everyone know how she is doing tomorrow.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Question? Can hedgie wounds be soaked in a bit of salted water? ....just wondered what else she may be able to do. Then again if that is possibly a rectal prolapse that might not be helpful as they need to be kept moist. Poor baby


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although it sure looks like a prolapse, if it was, she wouldn't have normal stools. When they push to poop it pushes the intestines out even further.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

just curious who is this breeder?


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

nevermind......


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Although it sure looks like a prolapse, if it was, she wouldn't have normal stools. When they push to poop it pushes the intestines out even further.


It that just a hedgehog thing? I've had both canines and sheep with the issue and that was not the case. Majority could still poop just fine although strained ...prolapse with damage or a severe full prolapse was a different story tho.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I totally forgot about the hurricane. Mother Nature's a witch, sometimes. That makes it so much more difficult. Yeah, maybe the bath will help for now, or at least help the pain.


----------



## scpetrel (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all - long time being away from the hedgehog world but I'm Heather Johnson in Charleston, SC and Sheila from the HWS made me aware of this situation. Maplemaple, I can help with transport to a vet this weekend -- I totally agree that this is a situation that can't wait. For exotics, I would suggest the Mt. Pleasant Emergency Veterinary Hospital, 930B Pine Hollow Rd, Mt Pleasant, SC 29464, 843-216-7554. That's right off Hwy 17 near the Verizon store.

For routine vet care, my vet is Dr. Jose Biascoechea, Birds & Exotics Animal Care, 814 Johnnie Dodds Blvd, Mt Pleasant, SC 29464, 843-216-8387 (near the Chick-fil-A). Dr. B has seen all of my hedgehogs for about the last decade and is brilliant with exotics of all kinds. 

I sent you an email privately and left a voicemail for you with my contact info. I'm available to help with transport to a vet, no problem at all. She needs help and you're right to reach out for it. (Shame on that breeder.)

Let me know how I can help!
Heather


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

God Bless you Heather!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Although it sure looks like a prolapse, if it was, she wouldn't have normal stools. When they push to poop it pushes the intestines out even further.
> ...


Hmmm, I don't know. I've had one prolapse here and witnessed 2 others in hedgehogs and 1 in a chinchilla and was told that once the intestine protrude, they can't poop normally and that certainly was the case with what I've seen. All straining to poop did was push it out further. Both the emergency vet we took our Pebbles to and the one that saw the chin, not our chin, said once it protrudes they can't poop normally.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you so much Heather. We've all been following this little guy closely and being across the country, you feel like you want to do something but feel helpless. Thank you for whoever called WHS! Great job. 

Praying for all those in the path of Irene today and the following days. Stay safe and take shelter.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I was a vet tech for several years, and in my opinion the tail was already infected in the first picture. Infections tend to have a snow-ball effect-- it starts out slow and then moves very, very fast. The infection in the tail may have spread to the rectal area, easily, and could have caused a partial prolapse (swelling) but I don't think we're looking at a prolapse, especially if she's defecating without the prolapse becoming bigger or bleeding. I really think it was infected to begin with. Do you remember if her tail was warmer to the touch than the rest of her? Even if it wasn't infected, this breeder, if they knew anything about animal husbandry, should've known that a wound that low to the ground (dragging through stool, urine, bedding, etc.) had the high potential to become infected and should've kept the baby until it was sufficiently healed up. I am doing that same thing right now with Victor-- he got a bite from his brother on his foot about a week ago, and I'm keeping him with me for another week so that I know it healed up fine. This breeder's ethics are highly questionable. I'd love an update on the baby, poor thing looks like it's got a painful situation!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Heather, you're a life-saver. And thanks so much for your input, DasIgelPoggie. We're all very worried about this little cutie and excited for her to get better.


----------



## maplemaple (Aug 22, 2011)

I am pretty sure it's not a prolapse because the bulge isn't coming from her anus. Last night, I soaked her in a warm bath with salt, put some saline solution on her tail, and it looks as though some of the swelling has gone down. I would still like to take her to a vet, however, so I am going to contact someone about that.


----------



## scpetrel (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi - I'm still willing to help. Keep me posted.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How is she doing, is there any new updates on her?


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Pleas take scpetrel's offer. I worked along side a vet for a few years before they closed. By the looks of that infection your hedgehog will be lucky if its not already in the blood stream. 
You need to get your hedgehog to a vet now. Money can be worked out later, most vets care enough about the animal that they will let you pay in installments.

Good luck.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow I can't believe I missed this  That poor baby! I'd definitely take Heathers offer, that hedgie needs to be seen immediately. If all else fails, I'd be willing to make the trip down there and take you myself, I'm only a few hours away. Keep us posted!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard how this little one is doing? I've been watching for a reply, but have not seen anything new. I just hope the little one is ok.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been wondering too. Hope things are okay and you got the little guy to the vet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

I think this is going to be another one of those never reply back and leave us wondering about it, a lot of people come here with things like this and don't return to let us know all is well and sometimes *sigh* it is a troll.

I really hope we get to hear what happened as I am so worried about the poor hedgie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This is no troll.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

LarryT said:


> This is no troll.


Wasn't indicating directly that this one was, but that most topics like these end up without the OP returning regardless of what happened we have lots of them and its common on any forum topic


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

I've been diligently watching this thread too and I really hope we will have an update soon. :?


----------

